# sacrum and coccyx x-ray



## jewelrad (Jun 3, 2011)

The patient had three exams, limited lumbar spine(AP, lateral and coned view), sacrum(AP 1view) and coccyx(AP 1 view). 
A single AP view was performed of the sacrum, and a single AP view of the coccyx. 
The coned lateral view of lumbosacrum junction from the lumbar exam served as the lateral view for both the sacrum exam and the coccyx exam. 
How should I charge x-rays?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 3, 2011)

Is there a separate report for all 3 exams?


----------



## jewelrad (Jun 5, 2011)

There are a lumbar spine x-ray report(3 views), a sacrum x-ray report(1view), and coccyx x-ray report(1view).


----------

